# How to Make Natural Charcoal for Art



## AlwaysLost (Jul 21, 2017)

OK so I'm working on ways to make art free or cheap and I saw this video on how to make your own charcoal. It the same as making charcloth pretty much. It seems that willow and apple are the best woods. I'm going to try crabapple when things cool off.



I've used oak to moderate success but it doesn't blend well. It seems removing the bark might be the trick.


----------



## Whereamiwhatdoido (Jul 21, 2017)

you're crazy ::drinkingbuddy::


----------



## AlwaysLost (Jul 21, 2017)

Whereamiwhatdoido said:


> you're crazy ::drinkingbuddy::


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Jul 21, 2017)

Whereamiwhatdoido said:


> you're crazy ::drinkingbuddy::



Obviously your unfamiliar with the very base fabric of our culture. Go buy stuff.


----------



## Whereamiwhatdoido (Jul 22, 2017)

Yes I needed that, thank you @Lightning Samurai I just admire how this guy keeps surprising me!


----------



## Tude (Jul 22, 2017)

heh - I originally went the school for art after HS - my preference was black and white meaning pen and ink and also charcoal - concentrated on portraits and scenery (college at that time proved more of a hellofa drinking spree and less courses so 1 semester hehe) but I purchased all my charcoals and they were not badly priced - however I can see where you are coming from if HEY no resources and HEY no store - sooooo - make them. Cool.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Jul 22, 2017)

Tude said:


> heh - I originally went the school for art after HS - my preference was black and white meaning pen and ink and also charcoal - concentrated on portraits and scenery (college at that time proved more of a hellofa drinking spree and less courses so 1 semester hehe) but I purchased all my charcoals and they were not badly priced - however I can see where you are coming from if HEY no resources and HEY no store - sooooo - make them. Cool.



I'd love to see some of your pieces If you have any pics!


----------

